# John



## Swampguy (Sep 8, 2006)

My pastor, Scott Lindsay, is preaching an excellent sermon series on John. You can follow along at:
http://www.sbrpres.org/resources_sermon.php
I think you will enjoy them. Each takes about 25 minutes to read. Tim


----------

